# [SOLVED] COD4 SP/MP Won't Load



## jaypuck (Feb 19, 2008)

Anytime I try to run either, it shows the splash screen with the soldier, than just disappears. Prior to that, it'll say and ask "Game didn't start properly, would you like to run the game in safe mode?" Whether I click Yes or No it does the same thing, shows splash screen and disappears. I heard there was possibly a patch for this, I am updated to 1.5 from 1.4, after installation. I tried reinstalling my video drivers as well as rebooted several times. The funny thing is, I had the game actually open up and let me in ONCE, so I don't think the problem is my system (even though I don't meet the minimum specs required.) I didn't try playing, but the game opened once which gives me hope that it SHOULD work finely. I've talked to people with the same system as me and they told me to go look for a patch. Well here I am!



AMD Athlon XP 3000+ @ 2.4ghz
1GB PC 3200 RAM
GeForce 76000 GS AGP
Windows XP SP2


----------



## ralen (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: COD4 SP/MP Won't Load*



jaypuck said:


> Anytime I try to run either, it shows the splash screen with the soldier, than just disappears. Prior to that, it'll say and ask "Game didn't start properly, would you like to run the game in safe mode?" Whether I click Yes or No it does the same thing, shows splash screen and disappears. I heard there was possibly a patch for this, I am updated to 1.5 from 1.4, after installation. I tried reinstalling my video drivers as well as rebooted several times. The funny thing is, I had the game actually open up and let me in ONCE, so I don't think the problem is my system (even though I don't meet the minimum specs required.) I didn't try playing, but the game opened once which gives me hope that it SHOULD work finely. I've talked to people with the same system as me and they told me to go look for a patch. Well here I am!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im getting the same problem too.

My PC I installed it on is brand new. I played it fine for about a week, then I started getting this error you've been getting. I reinstalled it, and it worked.. now its started doing it again.

Sometimes when you reboot the pc, and start single player.. it will load.. then select multi player from the menu.. but now its not having any of it.

Ive rebooted 12 times now and I cant start the game.

Really pi**ing me off now actually.

Have you resolved the problem on your system? If so, how did you do it?
Cheers


----------



## jaypuck (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: COD4 SP/MP Won't Load*

I had to rename the mssmp3.asi file found in the "miles" directory (in your cod folder) TO "mssmp3.bak" . This worked for me, I don't know why but it did.


This is the thread I found this method in.


http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/help-with-cod-4-install-201161.html


----------



## ralen (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: COD4 SP/MP Won't Load*



jaypuck said:


> I had to rename the mssmp3.asi file found in the "miles" directory (in your cod folder) TO "mssmp3.bak" . This worked for me, I don't know why but it did.
> 
> 
> This is the thread I found this method in.
> ...


I've sorted it now anyway. Seems that 2GB of ram wasnt good enough for it so each time I want to play it, I need to stop loads of processes from running. Bit of a pain in the back side, but least I get to play my game. 

Cheers anyway


----------



## jaypuck (Feb 19, 2008)

2GB weren't enough? Hmm, not sure but I only have 1gb and the game runs fine, plus my systems a bit older and my RAM is PC3200. Oh well, glad you got it working!


----------

